
Per realtor.com's rent or buy calculator, renting in the Bay Area is better - natvert
http://www.realtor.com/mortgage/tools/rent-or-buy-calculator/
======
natvert
Even if inflation is modeled at 20%, renting is still better, at least for the
cities on the peninsula I explored:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/d23fzt6ygj8lekc/Screen%20Shot%2020...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/d23fzt6ygj8lekc/Screen%20Shot%202017-01-05%20at%207.33.51%20PM.png?dl=0)

------
sjg007
Makes sense. Condos are overvalued.

